
Apple announces iPad Pro and Mac event for October 30th - tekacs
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/18/17978622/apple-october-2018-event-ipad-pro-macbook-air-date-announcement
======
King-Aaron
Ah, slim bezels. As a professional, this is the absolute height of my concerns
and I am glad they have addressed this in their 'pro' products.

/s

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I don't think the MacBook Air is aimed at the professional market.

------
kuhsdhkasdkhuha
The switch to USB-C on iPad Pros just doesn't make sense to me. I think it's
more likely they keep lightning and then eventually just get rid of ports
altogether.

~~~
beerlord
I think its more likely that they will eventually adopt USB-C completely, and
the iPad Pro is a test bed for it. Being able to easily output video to a
projector, TV or monitor will be a major feature for many professional iPad
users.

~~~
reacharavindh
It'd be nice to hook up iPad to a monitor, but without mouse and keyboard
support in iOS you can't really do much with that setup than just showing some
pre-made presentations...

